# someone trying to hack into sbs 2003



## johnworld88 (Nov 14, 2010)

1) I think setting the router to DMZ mode for the server open it to attacks. Server keep reporting that someone trying to log into the system with usernames that wasnt on the server. This happens everyday.
2) The SBS server 2003 comes with a free ISA 2004 CD. I installed however, it blocks the internet access. I am not familiar with this application but I followed the installation steps correctly. I read on some web pages that the ISA dont work with dynamic ip internet connections?
4) I wanted to block facebook and youtube on some client but not all. How can I do that? I heard ISA 2004 will be able to. ​


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What do you thin a DMZ is? You are putting your private network on a public network. Use the routers port forwarding functions for email, DNS, etc. or buy a real firewall.


----------

